

Essential Reading For IT Leaders - Part Two - mindcrime
http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2013/05/essential-reading-for-it-leaders-part.html

======
mindcrime
And, for anyone who missed it, here's Part One:

[http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2013/05/10-essential-reads-
for-c...](http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2013/05/10-essential-reads-for-cios-
ctos-and-it.html)

